# Jessica Laid Eggs



## Boomberry (Jul 30, 2007)

My Jessica is about a year and a half and this weekend has laid 2 eggs. She lives with Noo a male and they are bonded but I do not want to breed them and certainly do not want baby tiels. It would devastate them to seperate them. I just am not sure as to what to do to stop this. I have taken anything away that looks remotely like a nest and have taken up the floor coverings as Noo made nests out of those everyday. They get plenty of sleep time too.

Have you guys any ideas to discourage this without having to seperate them.

By the way Ive discarded the eggs.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Sounds like your doing alot of things right already, did you replace the eggs that you discarded removing the eggs only encourages them to produce more I found this article that has some information on ways to discourage them I am sure you know most of them already but it might be useful.
http://www.forthebirdsdvm.com/breedingbehavior.htm


----------



## Boomberry (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh thank you so much. I didn't replace the eggs no maybe I should have done. What with? Sorry I have no experience at all with breeding birds. 

Actually they will be having a change of scene at the weekend. My house has been flooded and they are upstairs but are moving back down this weekend so that may help Im hoping.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

If she lays anymore just take the eggs and shake them it will stop anything from developing and then let her sit on them till she loses interest, the other option is to get fake eggs and replace them with her eggs I have no idea where you would get fake eggs I have never seen them any where around here.
A change of scenery will be good for them it might be enough to discourage her from laying anymore eggs


----------



## Boomberry (Jul 30, 2007)

Thank you 

The only thing was that the eggs were cracked already so I suppose I could have left them I will next time. I may have a look about for fake ones in the meantime.

Thanks for you advice.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Yeah if the eggs are cracked or broken I would remove them and try and replace them with fake ones
I wanted to add as well make sure she is getting enough veggies, cuttlebone, and mineral block while she is laying eggs to keep her healthy.


----------



## Boomberry (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh dont worry about that she is my most piggy tiel eating is her hobby


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would get some fake eggs. good luck


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Boomberry said:


> Oh dont worry about that she is my most piggy tiel eating is her hobby


hehe.... I have one like that to


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Laura gave some good advice. Just either boil and cool the eggs and then place them back or get plastic ones. If this is her first clutch she probably won't lay more then two more or so. You'll know if anymore are on the way since her poop will be quite large before she lays it. It'll be every other day so watch for signs of her becoming egg bound to make sure all goes smoothly. You did the right thing by removing all material that might look like nesting material. She'll sit on them for two-three weeks and then realize they are no good and will slowly stop. Remove one egg at a time after that until none are left. Change around their cage, perches, toys, bowls, and location. Also, make sure they are getting 12 hrs of dark time. Keep us updated.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

LOL!! It is better eating too much than, eating too little  and being hungry. 
Back On Subject-  If you get eggs that are unwanted, just shake them and place them back, they will lose interest, and leave them


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I wouldn't have thought Jess was the type to lay eggs. You've been given good advice by everyone here, shake anymore eggs she lays really really well and just put them back for her to get bored of.  She should get bored and abandon them eventually.


----------



## Boomberry (Jul 30, 2007)

I think its Noo's doing Bea


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Naughty Noo!!! He's quite a brat isn't he.


----------



## Boomberry (Jul 30, 2007)

Well I guess if she is gonna lay any more tomorrow will be the day fingers crossed guys . Pray for no eggs no eggs no eggs


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Boomberry said:


> Well I guess if she is gonna lay any more tomorrow will be the day fingers crossed guys . Pray for no eggs no eggs no eggs


My fingers are crossed for you  No eggs Jessica!!!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

My fingers are crossed


----------



## Boomberry (Jul 30, 2007)

Well when I got home from work there was egg number 3 - smashed again, she is obviously laying them from her perch 

Today I am going to buy fake eggs and if she lays again I will quickly remove it and replace with the fake one.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Silly Jess, i hope she only plans on laying a small clutch!


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

well at least she has a loving mum!
just keep giving her calcium supplements, and do the fake egg thing, and i think everything will be all right!


----------



## Boomberry (Jul 30, 2007)

Well Ive been for fake eggs and they only had pigeons ones which were about 4 times the size of a tiel egg, that is not going to convince her . Im looking at another store later today hopefully they may have something similar sized.

She munches on cuttlebone a lot has dried egg mix available at all times and me being the Mummy I am make her scambled eggs this morning which they adore


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

good luck finding them, I have never even seen them anywhere around where I am


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

I have seen them where I got my birds from. Are there any aviaries by you? Try looking online. May take a bit to get there but you will have them for next time.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I have never seen them, guess I have never looked either  LOL!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

The don't sell them here- you can order them online though and keep them in case you need them again. At this point boiling the eggs is the best bet.


----------



## nikki182 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Boomberry I just wondered where you are getting your fake eggs from? I've looked & all I found were canary eggs would these be ok? They are rather small. I found them at a pet & garden centre.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I have never seen fake eggs around here either. Here is a link I found hope it helps  http://www.fakebirdeggs.com/


----------



## Boomberry (Jul 30, 2007)

I havent found any as yet only canary and they are too small and blue in colour.

I would boil the eggs but the issue is she is laying them from a perch and they are smashing so I cant, thats the whole point of me needing the fake eggs 

We have no egg this morning but her poopie is huge so I expect one when I get home. Today I have put back the floor coverings (newspaper) in a hope of it not breaking. I know Noo will make a tent nest but if she has laid an unbroken egg later I will remove the paper.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

OH! It's a bit of a different story then if she's laying them off the perch. Don't even bother with the fake eggs and remove all the newspaper..(harder clean up but it's better that way). You don't want to have anything that even slightly resembles nesting material -it'll just encourage them. Make sure she's getting some good food but limit foods in high in fat and protein. No eggs for her. You can crush up some cooked egg shells for her and cuttlebone, veggies etc. Also, open the window and let them get some sunshine-it produces vitamin D which they need to properly process calcium. Make sure they are getting 12 full hours of dark time-no exceptions. No petting anywhere but her head. I know you'd rather not separate them so try all these suggestions. Also, try and change their cage location and defianetly change their perches, toys and food bowl.


----------



## Boomberry (Jul 30, 2007)

I'll see whats happened when I get home - if there is an unbroken egg I will shake it and leave it in there but take away the paper and see if this stops her.

She gets 4 fruit/veggies everydays anyways and cuttle bone etc available at all times. She hasnt had any egg food now since since laid the 1st egg.

She is getting 13 hours sleep almost but I cant open the window ist the middle of winter here and no sunshine 

She doesnt like to be petted anyways.

But they are moving back downstairs at the weekend which will be a major change so that will maybe stop things too.

Fingers crossed guys


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

*crosses fingers and toes*


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

If this is her first clutch she really shouldn't have many more. Baby had 4 her first time. Do all the things I mentioned and she'll snap right out of it.


----------



## Boomberry (Jul 30, 2007)

Jessica hasnt laid an egg since sometime on Tuesday - its now Friday so I think she is maybe over it - I sure hope so


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats great that she hasn't laid any more eggs hopefully thats the end of that


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

That's so good she's stopped laying!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats great  Hopefully she won't lay anymore. Mabey you should get her an egg baby to show her how hard they are to take care of  LOL


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Good to hear.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Thats great  Hopefully she won't lay anymore. Mabey you should get her an egg baby to show her how hard they are to take care of  LOL


:rofl: That's an idea. :lol:


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

An Egg Baby  We would probably end up caring for it !! :lol:


----------

